# Dried, powdered bee propolis...is it real?



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

scroll down and start reading at method 7 http://www.fao.org/docrep/w0076e/w0076e14.htm


----------



## smilinpossum (Oct 27, 2011)

OK, so I see in fact there *is* such a thing...(who knew?)

But I can't decipher from the article if the dried, powdered form is as good as (WRT properties and benefits) the alcohol tincture, meaning, the less "processed" version..

Your thoughts?


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

no clue that was just the first article I cam across when I googled powdered propolis LOL


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

If you want to powder it, get an electric coffee grinder that you will use solely for that purpose. Freeze the propolis. Grind it quickly and pour it into capsules before it warms up.


----------

